# Dash Problems



## GunMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought an 84 almost a year ago and my RPM meter doesnt work, The sub Fuel meter dont work, the Temp Gauge Jumps all the way to the right when the key is on and the AUX lights(lights that illuminate the dash at night so i can see all my meters) flickers and comes off and on and so forth.. also on a unrelated note(possibly) my headlights act wierd when i turn them on the right one is slow to come on and sometimes goes off and on when drivin and the brights take a secound to come on when i switch them on and off

anyhelp will be thanked


----------



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

On my 86 I had no tail lights dash lights only high beams, and the lights headlights seemed to act crazy and go up and down if it was on low beams. I replace the headlight switch for $120 and that seemed to fix everything pretty much. Every time I hit the breaks my "lights" dash light will come on, but nothing else is a problem. I don't know if that will help at all.


----------



## GunMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

May I ask someone to post a pic of the back of there Instrument panel for me... looks like there was wires soldered but someone took them off that would be really nice 

Edit: its a 1984 and please post only if everything works on it


----------



## GunMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

if i may also ask if i took it to a dealership/mechanic would they charge me to check the wires in my car etc..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

a dealership would charge you since they would have to pull your car apart to check wires... and chances are there is no one working there who would even know the car...


----------

